# What microSD card are you using?



## kast (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm shopping around for a microSD card that's at least 32GB (64GB would be nice at the right price)
I've read that I should be getting at least a class 6.

I'm not trying to spend a whole lot, but just wondering what you were using and how much you spent on it?


----------



## mapatton82 (Jul 24, 2011)

kast said:


> I'm shopping around for a microSD card that's at least 32GB (64GB would be nice at the right price)
> I've read that I should be getting at least a class 6.
> 
> I'm not trying to spend a whole lot, but just wondering what you were using and how much you spent on it?


This is the card I have it's a 32gb Sandisk Class 4 and it works for me and it's only $20.

http://www.amazon.co...andisk Micro SD

Edit: Or they have 64gb Sandisk Class 6 for about $80.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Delectronics&field-keywords=64gb+Sandisk+Micro+SD


----------



## kast (Jul 8, 2011)

mapatton82 said:


> This is the card I have it's a 32gb Sandisk Class 4 and it works for me and it's only $20.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co...andisk Micro SD
> 
> ...


$80 is way over my budget haha but thanks.

does your 32gb seem slow for a Class 4?


----------



## AzJazz (Jun 10, 2011)

32GB Class 10 for $30: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Samsung-32GB-32-GB-MicroSD-Class-10-Secure-Digital-Memory-Card-w-SD-Adapter-BULK-/130678617421?pt=PDA_Accessories&hash=item1e6d0d754d


----------



## kast (Jul 8, 2011)

32GB Class 6 for $14.99 + tax http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?SID=Ran8yNA4EeGlAPahFGxSkg0_IhJ53_0_0_0&AID=10440897&PID=1225267&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-cables-_-na-_-na&Item=N82E16820231603


----------



## mapatton82 (Jul 24, 2011)

kast said:


> $80 is way over my budget haha but thanks.
> 
> does your 32gb seem slow for a Class 4?


I only added the 64gb because you mentioned it. I have not seen any slowness with the Class 4, I have always had good experiance with Sandisk, they are probably the top manufacture, IMO.


----------



## johnomaz (Jul 18, 2011)

The 32gig class 4 card that came in my wife's Thunderbolt. She didn't need all that space anyways =P.


----------



## SySerror (Jan 5, 2012)

A classy g.skill class 10 32gb for ~30 on newegg.


----------



## pelotudo (Sep 25, 2011)

sandisk 32gb mobile ultra. class6 with badass random 4k read/writes.

scooped for $25 on an amazon gold box daily.


----------



## AdamHLG (Jan 10, 2012)

Forgive me for asking but what are you keeping on your phones to need a 64gig SD card in this day and age of cloud storage? Honest question because maybe I should be storing more stuff on my phone to be more efficient!


----------



## pelotudo (Sep 25, 2011)

AdamHLG said:


> Forgive me for asking but what are you keeping on your phones to need a 64gig SD card in this day and age of cloud storage? Honest question because maybe I should be storing more stuff on my phone to be more efficient!


porn. and cooking recipes.


----------



## benefit14snake (Nov 28, 2011)

32gb samsung class ten. Samsung on samsung action... Oh yeah!

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ricky Babalu (Jul 23, 2011)

I purchased a Sandisk 64GB SDXC class 6 for $49 when it was on sale about a month ago on Amazon.


----------



## jbzcar (Feb 3, 2012)

PNY 32GB Class 10. I stole it from my Galaxy Tab 7.0 Plus. It will go back once I get a 64GB MicroSDXC.


----------



## jbzcar (Feb 3, 2012)

AdamHLG said:


> Forgive me for asking but what are you keeping on your phones to need a 64gig SD card in this day and age of cloud storage? Honest question because maybe I should be storing more stuff on my phone to be more efficient!


I keep TV shows, music, and movies on mine. It's nice having 64GB of storage right on my phone. 96GB will be even better, lol.


----------



## kippykip (Jul 18, 2012)

AdamHLG said:


> Forgive me for asking but what are you keeping on your phones to need a 64gig SD card in this day and age of cloud storage? Honest question because maybe I should be storing more stuff on my phone to be more efficient!


I use a 64gb micoSD from Best Buy when they sold it for $49.99 + tax. It has worked well so far.

I store music, videos, and work pdfs in it. So, the 64gb is a good size. Additionally, the economy is not good, and if I ever hear of layoffs in the grapevine, I will back up my work to my phone so I can use it for my portfolio.

Besides, AT&T throttles me if I use more than 3GB (from my iPhone 4 days, maybe it has changed now), so I try to minimize my cloud usage. When I was using my iPhone, I EASILY hit 3gb usage every month just by listening to music at work and surfing at home or while I am out. I also remote into my home and work computer thru logmein, so that might have increased my data usage. I try not to use the "cloud" as much as possible because of AT&T.


----------



## Dbow32 (Jul 14, 2011)

My son got a great deal at Bestbuy.com for a class 10 64 Gig for $49 and change. He sold it to me for his cost.
It works great, but I'm not sure I can tell any difference from the 32 Gig class 4 that i was using as far as speed.


----------



## diewson (Jul 7, 2012)

Does the samsung gs3 support UHS-1 speed?


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

32gb class 4 from my thunderbolt.


----------



## fillyo (Aug 23, 2011)

Sandisk 32GB class 10 sdxc, $30 from Amazon.


----------



## sixohtew (Jun 14, 2011)

32 gb that I got at best buy for 27 bucks

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------

